# help needed with water test results and algae boom



## solamentej (Nov 13, 2011)

I have 100 gallon tank.. running for more than 5 years now

freshwater
planted
small dosing of CO2 ( only 10-12 ppm of co2 in water est.)
small amounts of peat in canister filter 200g per month 
25% water changes every 2 weeks

10 cardinal tetras
3 rummy nose tetras
10 guppies
1 krib
8 serpae tetras
3 tiger barbs
2 blue rams
6 gold zebra danios
8 white cloud minnows
cherry shrimps here and there..can't count those..haha

 ISSUES?? to be solved.. please?

1)Long time problems with long hair green algae
2) I cannot understand the difference between the TDS of water in the tank compared to TDS of my tap water


water just tested:

TANK

PH 7.2-7.4
ammonia 0 ppm
nitrite 0 ppm
nitrate 0-10 ppm
KH 8.5 deg (about 151 ppm)
TDS  346 ppm 

TDS probably the reason behind the long green algae...let me know,please


TAP out of FAUCET water

PH 7.6

ammonia/ nitrite 0 ppm
nitrate 0 ppm

TDS 164 ppm 
 ( compare to the tank water.. mind boggling)




after a 25% water change.. obviously 
TDS in the tank down from 346 ppm to 275 ppm



A:
PLEASE, can you let me know, what you think about the TDS values of the tank water compared to the tap water?

B: is the high TDS the culprit behind the problems with long hair algae?



C: SOLUTIONS ????

RO filtration $$$ anything else?



THANK YOU>>>>>THANK YOU ALL who reply...


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Increasing TDS values don't tell you much other than that something is being dissolved in the water. This might be due to the peat or other organic material decomposing, overfeeding, too much fertilizer, etc. To figure out what's constantly increasing the TDS, you could try changing one thing like not feeding or not adding fertilizers for a few days and measuring the TDS for a while. Or maybe remove the peat? What is the peat even for?

As for algae I've found that it's best to resolve as many issues as possible before trying to pinpoint what's causing the algae. Then you need to determine what you're willing to do to remove the existing algae which may not go away even if you resolve the issue that brought it about. Some fixes are harmful to livestock (chemical), some may weaken your plants (like a blackout), and some aren't 100% (manual removal) so when you're ready you'll need to figure out what you're willing to do/sacrifice.

For the thread algae I had a while back, I used API Algaefix to get rid of it. I posted a write-up here with my experience: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=251354


----------



## solamentej (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you 'infolific'

for the info on TDS ..so the TDS reading does not tell me much...especially, if I try to pinpoint the problem causing my long hair algae boom..... if it is the excessive amount of phosphates in tank, which could cause the algae issue.. this amount would hide behind the TDS number ( ppm)

I guess.. I have to google some more..haha..thank you


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

TDS won't tell you much but if you want to chase numbers you can always do 2 50% water change a week and that should reset your TDS to a closer number to your tap. Another example is if your tds is 164 and one of your fish gets dropsy and you try to treat it with a handful of aquarium salt the TDS will probably be 500+ the next day due to the aquarium salt. The reason you are getting hair algae is your lights plus co2 is not balanced and you didn't state if you are dosing any fertlizers. If you crank up your co2 to 30ppm and start fertlizers it should go away in about a month or two.


----------



## solamentej (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you, 'coldmantis'.... I think ..the culprit might be somewhere there...
the right amount of light and co2..and proper timing of co2 dosing...

I will try to play with those for few weeks....

I guess, the word of the day is "balance"...haha

thank you


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*green hair algae*

I believe coldmantis has it bang on ... if u can trim back your lighting and raise up your co2.

welcome to the forum and its great that u came prepared with all your parameters ...that's a huge help to people when they want to help u or u ask a question .
hope to see some pics as the algae goes away , keep a log that helps u to isolate as well what u did , how much u dosed or raised the co2 or lighting schedule ....

cheers 
tom


----------



## solamentej (Nov 13, 2011)

*update on green hair algae 'bloom'*








update  I guess, all is about a balance in the aquarium...the right amount of light to the proper amount of fertilization and co2 levels....and.. regular water changes..

I got myself a new co2 regulator to control better the co2 levels....I have deep cleaned the substrate in the tank , removed most of the hair algae I could...and doing 50% water changes weekly.. that's a lot of water..if we talk about 100 or so gallon tank....
I have been doing 25%, by weekly with water top-ups as they were needed.. but 50% weekly... seems like a lot of water waste.....
I might go back to 25% weekly later on.. if I have the hair algae under control.








it has been couple of weeks now....plants start to grow....We will see, when all will be "in full swing"....

I just have to dial the amount of light/ferts and the co2 levels.....which might be an ongoing process, as plants will hopefully grow.

I even see some new growth on 'marsilea'..at least, I think it is marsilea crenata?
few new leaves on A.reinecki....and I have to already cut some Ludwiga Glandulosa.. if that's the plant I have.. haha.. please, correct me, if you see a different plant on the pictures, I attach....








thanks again... and keep your sleeves wet..I might have to.. maybe time to get not as deep tank.... 55 cm tall is hard to maintain... maybe my next one will be deeper and wider , but only a FOOT tall or so...


----------



## solamentej (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## solamentej (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## solamentej (Nov 13, 2011)




----------

